# People are CRAZY!!



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I went out the other night and I guy comes out on his porch and says "you lights or obnoxious" I'm a pretty laid back guy so I say "Sorry, just looking for flounder, I'll be past you in a minute." That wasn't good enough for him so he says "I'm calling the cops." I say to my buddy loud enough that the guy can hear me "he can call the cops and the only one breaking the law is him for call the police for no reason" So what do you suppose this whacko does??? Stands on his deck and STRIPS NAKED!:blink: I was so floored I didn't know what to think...But it worked at getting me to leave!

On a different topic I had a couple bigger fish and when I cleaned one of them she had a baby flounder in her stomach? Is that common?

I'd be interested in hearing other crazy things you guys have experienced in the dark of night.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Haha, too funny. Next time, video record, YouTube, auto tune...Epic.

I had one of the forum members here do something like that to me when fishing his dock. Made me laugh my butt off. Hopefully it was pretty embarrassing for him...who knows though. Some people have no humility.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i would say he broke the law when he exposed himself


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like what I would do if I wanted someone to leave.
But like on a favorite spot miles out in the gulf.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

he saw that you were carrying a spear, right??


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Haaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaa!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Fisherdad1 said:


> he saw that you were carrying a spear, right??


Its called a TRIDENT!! ARRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

HAHAHA wow...that is nuts  I had a lady try to sick her dog on me one time...picked my gig up out of the water so she could see it real good...she about cried bloody murder for fido or whatever its damn name was to get back on the porch :thumbsup: love stupid ppl that think they own the water


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I have found several little flounder in the stomachs of the flounder I have giged in perdido bay over the years.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Fisherdad1 said:


> he saw that you were carrying a spear, right??


He was just pointing his spear back at you!:whistling:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm guessing he didn't make the 12" minimum?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

There's just so many ways this could have gone depending on how far you wanted to take it

From just calling the Cops on him and having him arrested for Indecent exposure 

Or just bust out laughing and start holloring "Hey Pee Wee is that you" 



For some reason the movie Porkey's comes to mind when I read this post.:shifty:


BTW You could post the location and everybody could go by and say "HEY":thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry double posted


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

Fisherdad1 said:


> he saw that you were carrying a spear, right??


Uhhhh.....I think he saw the crazy guy was the one with the SPEAR......It's bad enough he stripped down...but hopefully you didn't grab his full "attention"....

lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahahah...that definitely would have been recorded!!!


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

And you couldn't have gigged him cause he was way undersized!!!


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought I heard the banjo down that creek before!!!


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Was he trolling - lol!*

Wow, that one will be hard to top. Who would have thought. I think the guy could have been given the three day "baker act" vacation for that one.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The real kicker would have been if I was there.......Wearing my GoPro on my head and have it ALL on Video.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

A video would have been epic...:thumbsup:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

You don't recon he's subscribed to the forum do you 

...reading this thread thinkin' "...wish I hadn't drank so much that night...":beer:

... Maybe he thought he saw a mermaid in the water- :brows:


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

4wahoo and I went back by there the next night and he was a no so! Believe me, the camera was READY!!


----------

